

Ask HN: There was a cool website which is about Modern Offices? - obilgic

I saw a web site which is about modern offices (google, digg, github, twitter, facebook). I can not remember the name of the website.
======
albahk
Also try <http://www.officesnapshots.com>

------
dools
I think you're looking for <http://wovox.com/>

~~~
obilgic
thank you

